# gaiming headset



## komat (17. März 2010)

hi, ich suche nach nem guten gaiming headset für wow, arena bzw pvp, ich bin bereit etwas mehr als sonst auszugeben, kenne mich da allerdings leider nich so aus, hätte jmd paar vorschläge?


----------



## villain (17. März 2010)

1. es heißt gaming oder gamer

2. btt: ich benutze das medusa headset von speedlink und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## EisblockError (17. März 2010)

Also so toll ist WoW jetzt nicht, das man soch extra dafür ein tolles Headset kaufen muss, klar, es muss bequem sein und eine gute Qualität für Mumble/Vent oder Ts3, aber mich würden andere Spiele deutlich mehr reizen.


----------



## Fámeless (17. März 2010)

Ich hab ja ein 5.1 surround headset. Habs mir damals eig. für cs:s gekauft aber es is auch so geil, gute qualität vom mikrofon bis hin zum guten sound mit gutem bass

Ich kann so eines nur weiterempfehlen 

Hab eins von "Konig" oder "könig" kA obs ein "o" oder "ö" ist ^^


Mfg Fáme


----------



## komat (17. März 2010)

ah jo stimmt überschrift fail sry


----------



## phamo (17. März 2010)

Benutze das Logitech G35...kostet aber auch schon ein wenig mehr als herkömmliche Headsets.

Mic Quali ist Perfekt und die Boxen 1A.



MfG


----------



## komat (17. März 2010)

wie schauts mit haltbarkeit aus? mic´s haben selten länger als ein halbes jahr funktioniert, irgendwann gingen die von allein kaputt Oo


----------



## karull (17. März 2010)

Benutze auch das G35 von Logitech...einfach genial das Teil,und seinen Preis wert (ein vorteil es hat Metalbügel, mein Medusa ist am plastikbügel gebrochen)


----------



## komat (17. März 2010)

sind das keybinds am g35 oder wofür sind die knöpfe an der seite? Oo


----------



## karull (17. März 2010)

Ja da kannste Programme starten oder steuern Itunes zum beispiel


----------



## Killerkuh92 (18. März 2010)

Logitech hats echt hart mit den Bindings überall^^

Ich persönliche benutze ein Headset von Steelseries und bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## Dagonzo (18. März 2010)

komat schrieb:


> wie schauts mit haltbarkeit aus? mic´s haben selten länger als ein halbes jahr funktioniert, irgendwann gingen die von allein kaputt Oo



Man soll ja auch reinsprechen und nicht reinbeißen und darauf rumkauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau mal hier rein. Da hast du detaillierte Tests zu allen aktuellen Headsets. Das dürfte dir weiterhelfen.

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/multimedia/2010/test_das_finale_gamerheadsets_teil_3/7/


----------



## Glomslín (18. März 2010)

also ich habe nutze das Sennheiser PC 350 habe es für 170 € bei media markt gekauft 

bin ganz zu frieden damit habe 3 jahre garantie drauf also das lohnt sich

ansosten zu mm gehen und die verkäufer in der abteilung an labbern habe ich auch so gemacht und mein berater zockt auch wow also wusste er schon was ich brauche


----------



## jeef (18. März 2010)

Kauf dir irgendein günstiges von Sennheiser und gut ist....
...und diese ganze "Gamer"-PC/Headset/Mouse/Pad/Tasta Schei**e da.... ist nur pure Geldmacherrei.
Was soll an nem Gamerheadset "besser" sein als an nem Guten das den Titel nicht trägt? Richtig nichts!


----------



## xxhajoxx (18. März 2010)

ich hab das terra tec usb headset master 5.1 bin damit sehr zufrieden die hörer passen sich perfekt meinen Ohren an sodass diese wirklich eingeschlossen sind. Habe vor ca. einem Jahr 50Euro dafür bezahlt und bereue es bis heute nicht es gekauft zu haben. Selbst nach Stunden ist es noch angenehm, wobei die billigen Headsets Preis <20Euro mir schon nach wenigen Stunden schmerzen an den Ohren zugefügt haben

Edit:
Wenn ich dir eins aus eigener Erfahrung raten darf:
Kaufe niemals ein billig Headset also weniger als 20Euro von Hama das ist der letzte Müll den du dir kaufen kannst, es sei denn du stehst auf Headsets die weniger als 2 Monate halten bis das Mikro kaputt geht


----------



## Zanny (18. März 2010)

Mein Noname Headset für 7.99€ das ich seit 4 Jahren hab scheint wohl echt ein Glücksgriff gewesen zu sein.
Gute Soundquali, übers Mic hat sich auch noch keiner beschwert und die Verarbeitung ist für den Preis auch net schlecht


----------



## WestSüdWest (18. März 2010)

Also ich benutze das Wireless Headset von Plantronics. Weil ich immer mit meinem Stuhl das Kabel kille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Klangqualität und das Micro ist auch gut. Der Akku hält bei voller Ladung ca. 5 Stunden. das reicht mir persönlich völlig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (18. März 2010)

Hab von Speedlink das Medusa und das razer baracuda wobei mir das Medusa mehr zusagt. 

das einzige was mich am Medusa nur stört ist dieser Penetrante Blaue Lichtstreif am soundregler^^.

beim Baracuda stört mich das ich wenn ich es nicht am Deskt nutze wo die passende soundkarte eingebaut ist das ich Pros mit der ansteurung der einzelnen ausgangspunkte für sound habe.
Und dass das tragegefühl auf meiner Birne nicht so bequem wie beim Medusa ist.

^^ das wichtigste ganz vergessen^^

das medusa hat nur die hälfte vom baracuda hp gekostet etwa 58euro


----------



## Darkdamien (18. März 2010)

ich hab seit jahren so n billigteil für 10&#8364; oder so und hatte noch nie (technische) probleme, das einzige problem ist, dass mir die löffel nach ca2h doch recht weh tun, deswegen kommt demnächst auf jeden fall n neues her, eins was über die ganze ohrmuschel geht


----------



## Leviathan666 (18. März 2010)

Razer Baracuda oder ein gutes, robustes TEAC.


----------



## BlizzLord (18. März 2010)

jeef schrieb:


> Kauf dir irgendein günstiges von Sennheiser und gut ist....
> ...und diese ganze "Gamer"-PC/Headset/Mouse/Pad/Tasta Schei**e da.... ist nur pure Geldmacherrei.
> Was soll an nem Gamerheadset "besser" sein als an nem Guten das den Titel nicht trägt? Richtig nichts!



Tastatur -> G15 Extra makro tasten erleichtert die bedienung
Maus -> Viel genauer, und "geschmeidiger"
Pad -> das selbe wie Maus
headset -> bessere Qualität(sound, mic, treiber programme)


----------



## Raveneye (18. März 2010)

Wenn du auf Sound und Sprachqualität wert legst kauf dir das Sennheiser PC 350, ich habe auch zwischendurch mal Logitech ausprobiert aber an Sennheiser kommt nichts dran. Ist allerdings recht teuer aber wenn du dir das Ding anschaust siehst du schon das es stabil ist und einen guten Tragekomfort hat.


----------



## Klakon (18. März 2010)

Habe das Beyerdynamics MMX 300.
Ich muss gleich dazu sagen ist was für verwöhnte Ohren ...ist kein Vergleich zu denn meisten anderen.
Kapselt das umfällt völlig aber man schwitzt überhaubtnicht unterm dem Teil wie z.B. bei dem PC 350 von Sennheiser.
Tragekomfort ist einsame Spitze da es aus dem Flugzeug bereich kommt ..8 stunden ohne jeglichen druck an irgendeiner stelle.
Und Ohrpolster und ähnliches lassen sich nachkaufen und austauchen !

und es gibt für welche die was einzigartiges haben wollen auch einen Manufaktur bereich wo man sich selbst sein Headset fertig machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azrel (18. März 2010)

wenn du ein richtig gutes Headset willst, dann schau dir ein paar Teile von Sennheiser oder Razor an.

Wenns aber nich sooo teuer sein soll, ich nutze zur zeit das Microsoft Chatlink für ca 30-35 Euro, finde es bequem und von der Sprach/Soundqualität sehr gut.


----------



## Frostbitten (18. März 2010)

Hi,

ich rat dir hier eindeutig vom mehrfach erwähnten speedlink medusa ab.
hab das ding bereits 2 mal umtauschen müssen weil das mikro im eimer war und laut google ging das nicht nur mir so, sondern vielen anderen auch.

wennst mal ein funktionierendes hast is es toll, allerdings bis dahin...

egal, nimm lieber was anderes, dann sparst dir möglichen ärger!


----------



## Psycokain (18. März 2010)

villain schrieb:


> 1. es heißt gaming oder gamer
> 
> 2. btt: ich benutze das medusa headset von speedlink und bin sehr zufrieden damit.




Kann das Medusa Staion von Speedlink auch nur empfehlen.... hatte vorher immer Headsets die nicht so teuer waren, jedoch waren die meist einfach unbequem und auch der Hörkomfort war nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei. Mit dem neuen jedoch merkste kaum noch dasde was auf dem Kopf hast! Ist auch edel da 5.1 - somit kannste die Personen im Teamspeak schön um dich herum verteilen (Funkt nur mit TS3)

Hier noch der Link zu dem Teil das ich meine: http://www.amazon.de/Speed-Link-Medusa-Station-Gaming-Headset/dp/B002AH7G8A


----------



## Chelrid (18. März 2010)

Ich hab ein Creative HS-1200 Gaming Headset, werd mir aber wenn den das WoW Headset erscheint, dieses zulegen oder zulegen lassen. Mal sehen.


----------



## Jiro (18. März 2010)

Nachdem bei mir 2 Headsets zu je um die 50€ rum nach kurzer Zeit kaputt gegangen sind, kaufe ich nur noch welche unter 15€. 
Derzeit hab ich das Logitech 880 und habe damit schon sehr lange Zeit keine Headsetprobleme mehr.

Was mich an den teureren Geräten auch stört ist, dass es meist recht schwere Dinger sind, die auch bei gutem Tragekomfort allein durch das Gewicht nach einiger Zeit merkbar auf die Birne drücken. Zusätzlich handelt es sich bei den meisten nicht um Headsets, sondern mehr um Ohrenwärmer mit integrierten Kopfhörern.


----------



## Mikolomeus (18. März 2010)

wenn du viel Geld hast, hol dir das Sennheiser 350 (http://www.sennheiser.com/sennheiser/home_de.nsf/root/private_headsets-pc-350)

wenn du nicht allzuviel Geld hast, hol dir das Plantronics 777 (http://www.plantronics.com/north_america/en_US/products/computer/pc-gaming-headsets/gamecom-777)

habe beide zuhause, spiele aber lieber mit dem 350, da es super sitzt und einfach perfekt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber das Plantronics ist auch nicht schlecht, wie gesagt, perfekt wenn man nicht so viel Geld hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noidic (18. März 2010)

Hi,

ich hab ein Sennheiser-USB-Headset für um die 50€ und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Generell kommt was die Tonqualität bei Kopfhörern und Mikros angeht kaum was an Sennheiser ran.


----------



## Mäuserich (18. März 2010)

Ich würde gern mal wieder ein Headset haben (zur Zeit Standmikro und Lautsprecher), bin aber extrem pingelig was den Tragekomfort angeht. Die meisten empfinde ich nach etwa 10 Min. als extrem unangenehm.

Ein Freund von mir hat mich mal sein Sennheiser Probe tragen lassen, das war spitze, leider isses beim Umzug zu Bruch gegangen und er hats weg geschmissen und ich bekomme das Modell nicht mehr raus...

Kennt jemand einen Online-Shop (oder einen Laden in Münster) wo man bestellte Headsets bei nichtgefallen zurück schicken kann?

So um die 120 Mücken wär mir ein gutes Headset nämlich schon wert, nur will dafür dann auch eins das mir definitiv 100% gefällt!


----------



## .AllEyezOnMe. (18. März 2010)

mehr als 30€ für ein headset auszugeben ist ja mal total unnötig.. oO
gut, besserer sound das wars aber auch schon. ich und nen kumpel haben beide eins um 10€ und die micro quali ist super.
auch übern sound kann ich nicht klagen. so große unterschiede wirds zwischen nem 10€ headset und 100€ headset auch nicht geben oO
vlt ein bißchen, aber nicht so große was den 10x teureren preis gerechtfertigt.

btw, ich hab das: http://www.a4tech.de/?q=node/90

nach 8 monaten funzt alles noch.


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2010)

Warum sollte man sich ein teures Auto kaufen, wenn jedes stink normales Auto auch fährt?...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. März 2010)

.AllEyezOnMe. schrieb:


> auch übern sound kann ich nicht klagen. so große unterschiede wirds zwischen nem 10&#8364; headset und 100&#8364; headset auch nicht geben oO



Zeig mir mal 10&#8364; Headset was 5.1 oder 7.1 Sound hat, nicht nach einem Monat Kaputt geht und das Mic sich nicht anhört wie ne Katze im Stimmbruch.


----------



## Dagonzo (19. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich ein teures Auto kaufen, wenn jedes stink normales Auto auch fährt?...


Weil ein teures Auto sich meist bequemer und angenehmer fährt. Eine 10€ Headsetquäke kann sicherlich nicht mir 80-100 teurem Headset mithalten. Auch beim Mikro danken es die Ohren der anderen Zuhörer wenn derjenige der spricht sich nicht anhört wie Mickey Maus.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Raveneye schrieb:


> Wenn du auf Sound und Sprachqualität wert legst kauf dir das Sennheiser PC 350, ich habe auch zwischendurch mal Logitech ausprobiert aber an Sennheiser kommt nichts dran. Ist allerdings recht teuer aber wenn du dir das Ding anschaust siehst du schon das es stabil ist und einen guten Tragekomfort hat.



Sennheiser ftw! Ich habe zwar kein Headset von Sennheiser aber die Schicken HD 650er Kopfhörer...spitzenklasse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zusammen mit nem Mikro ein Traum!


----------



## OldboyX (19. März 2010)

.AllEyezOnMe. schrieb:


> mehr als 30€ für ein headset auszugeben ist ja mal total unnötig.. oO
> gut, besserer sound das wars aber auch schon. ich und nen kumpel haben beide eins um 10€ und die micro quali ist super.
> auch übern sound kann ich nicht klagen. so große unterschiede wirds zwischen nem 10€ headset und 100€ headset auch nicht geben oO
> vlt ein bißchen, aber nicht so große was den 10x teureren preis gerechtfertigt.
> ...



Ich bezweifle sehr stark, dass die Micro Quali bei eurem 10 € Headset super ist. Vor allem bei Ton gibt es riesige Unterschiede zwischen den Menschen und manche denken über Qualitätsunterschiede nicht nach / hören den Unterschied nicht / hören eine Art von Musik wo der Unterschied sowieso nicht zu hören ist oder nicht relevant ist usw.

Ich besitze "nur" ein Mittelklasse Sennheiser für um die 90 Euro und der Unterschied zu sonstigem Billigschrott ist schon gewaltig. Ob es den Mehrpreis wert ist, das ist natürlich eine andere Frage. Mein nächstes Headset wird jedenfalls mindestens ebenso "gut" sein müssen, eventuell sogar noch besser. Als Gamer habe ich das Teil doch ziemlich oft am Kopf, wieso also an der falschen Ecke sparen?


----------



## .AllEyezOnMe. (19. März 2010)

naja, stellt sich halt die frage was man unter "gute micro quali" versteht - müsste man halt direkt vergleichen..
ich mein, ich versteh ihn deutlich, er versteht mich und wenn ich musik höre dann hört sich das auch ganz gut an.
kann mir halt nicht vorstellen dass es da sooo große unterschiede gibt.

btw, mein kumpel hört sich nicht an wie micky maus. und hörschäden hab ich von seinem billig-headset auch (noch) nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (19. März 2010)

Alles eine Sache des Anspruchs. Vor Jahren dachte ich auch, dass mir son Billigding reicht bis ich dann mal 2 Preisklassen höher gegriffen hab und mit leuchtenden Augen und Ohren vorm PC saß. Jeder muss am Ende selbst wissen, worauf er wert legt. Welcher Sound gut ist und welcher nicht zeigen am Ende wohl doch nur Messgeräte.
Ich vermisse das ausgegebene Geld für ein High-End-Headset nicht. Hätte ich was mehr über gehabt hätte ich auch ins beyerdynamics MX300 investiert, grandioses Teil. Kostet aber auch mal 300 Scheine. Das PC350 soll angeblich keinen guten Bass haben, aber sehr neutral klingen. Letzteres mag gut sein, weil dann keine Töne verschluckt werden. In Kombination mit einem schwachen Bass klingts aber eher steril und sterilen Klang kann ich beim Gaming wirklich nich gebrauchen. 
Nutze aktuell das Roccat Kave. Für den Preis durchaus n anständiges Headset, hat zwar n paar kleinere Macken, geht aber für ~60€ durchaus in Ordnung.


----------



## Ogil (19. März 2010)

Nicht nur Klang - sondern eben auch Tragekomfort sind wichtig. Je nach Kopfform und Ohrengroesse ist es da nicht immer einfach etwas bequemes zu finden. Und wenn ein Headset nach 1-2h anfaengt zu druecken und mir dann die Ohren schmerzen, dann ist es fuer mich nicht zu gebrauchen - denn ich spiele grundsaetzlich nur mit Headset und wenn ich zocke dann hab ich halt auch das Headset auf.

Selbst hab ich wie Kyra das Roccat Kave - sehr bequem und super Sound. Manche Leute finden es allerdings etwas schwer - was mich allerdings nicht stoert. Fuer mich zaehlt nur die Ohrenfreundlichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (19. März 2010)

Ich hab mir erst unlängst das logitech Clearchat GAYmingheadset ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )gekauft. Ist wirklich sehr günstig und gut verarbeitet. Sprachquali ist natürlich auch super.


----------

